
Hour Jobs Version 2 - nbrempel
https://30hourjobs.com/blog/30-hour-jobs-version-2/
======
nbrempel
When I previously posted 30 Hour Jobs, I received quite a response so I
thought I would share an update!

I've recently finished rebuilding the site. I went from using hosted solutions
like carrd.co and seeker.company to building out my own consistent experience
using Django and some Vue.js. Using hosted solutions at the start was a great
way to get it off the ground quickly.

Now that I'm building something custom, Django has been a blessing. I'm
incredibly productive using the framework.

As always, please let me know if you have any feedback! I don't think a v2
launch is quite "Show HN" material, but by all means let me know what you
think!

